# Live from the Luangwa Vally Zambia 2021!



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Day 12 of 14 evenings. It was quite till we came across another big pig. It must be my European heritage. I cant turn them down. At 230 yards he folded from the 375 H&H and a Barnes 300g that didn’t exit. 
Later in the evening we ran for our lives after being chased back to the truck by a tusker. I manage to get the second charge on video without ****ting my pants.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I've always liked kudu the best


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

It’s day 13 of 14 in the Luangwa Vally. Today was the icing on the cake. We stalked this Kakuli to 25 yards. We caught him in his bed. He lifted his head up to take a look at us and I put one in his neck. The Mauser M03 chambered in 458 Lott anchored him on the spot. I did put another 3 into him for health reasons. Mine. Not 1 exit wound so I’m expecting some 500g Nosler Partition projectiles back. I’ve recovered 3 Barnes so far.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Fantastic...nice hard bosses on that guy!


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

What a fantastic couple of weeks full of Zambian adventure. Really cool stuff you have shared with us all week @boomstick. Were you able to pull anything out of the back pocket on your last day of hunting?


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

MallardMaster said:


> What a fantastic couple of weeks full of Zambian adventure. Really cool stuff you have shared with us all week @boomstick. Were you able to pull anything out of the back pocket on your last day of hunting?


We slept in today. Might look for bushpig this evening. But in 6 trips over here and 68 days in the field, I’ve never seen 1. I might have better luck with ginny fowl. They eat great. Not as good as the buffalo tongue we had for lunch!!


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

It’s been an incredible 14 days in the Luangwa Vally! A life long dream to pull off 4 of the Dangerous 7. Surpassing 2019’s safari with Kantanta. 
I have hours of video. The leopard celebration, lifting 325lbs Mr Tembo in a chair wrapped in TP and dancing around is coming. 
Ive walked with giants these last 2 weeks, and I’ve ran from them. But tonight I stand with Legends!
My last night on the Luangwa!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Thank you for taking the time to share all of that. What an adventure and holy hell was that a big lizard!!!!


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

What a great story. Almost like being there. Congratulations on a great hunt and experience


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Adventure of a lifetime for sure...well done!


----------



## kyleg (Sep 9, 2008)

Epic trip! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

The locals love it when you harvest a cat or elephant. After burning the blind, the celebration continues. Kantanta Hunting Safaris.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Celebration never stops. The welcoming committee.
I’m on my way out but the next guys are coming in. Valerio’s brother with 2 clients. Danielis harvest 2 elephant this year over 60lbs of ivory, each tusk. 1 a problem bull that killed a local.
My next adventure!


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

The Giants of SANDWE GMA!


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

My addiction to Buffalo Hunting is real. Thank god Dr Kantanta has the cure!


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

I’ve always been a good swimmer. But not in hippo & croc infested waters. My pucker factor was on high in these small canoes. Let alone crossing the Luangwa in waist deep water to get to the blind.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Is been since 2004 since I’ve shot my last warthog. Let alone 2 on a trip. Leopard bait & table fare.


----------



## Iffe31 (Apr 25, 2016)

boomstick said:


> The Giants of SANDWE GMA!


Looks like an awesome time. Great trophy's!!


----------

